# Salt Fork Controlled Hunt application/drawing



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Does anybody have information/details on the 2019/2020 controlled hunt and how to apply for the drawing? 

I couldn't find ANYTHING on this at the ODNR website; makes me wonder if their still doing it or if they have the herd down to levels they were looking to achieve.

thanks


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I couldn't find anything on the Ravenna Arsenal hunt as well for this year ?????????


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

FlyFishRich said:


> I couldn't find anything on the Ravenna Arsenal hunt as well for this year ?????????


I think they renamed to "CAMP JAMES A. GARFIELD JMTC" ? ? ? ? ? ?

https://www.ong.ohio.gov/camp_garfield.html

_"Camp James A. Garfield Joint Military Training Center is an Ohio Army National Guard training site located in Portage and Trumbull counties. The installation consists of about 21,000 acres, with various small arms weapons ranges and permanent facilities to support individual and collective training events for both weekend and annual training.

Major infrastructure improvements are turning Camp Garfield into a world-class training center for Army and other Department of Defense units in the Midwestern U.S. Among the recent improvements is a Fire and Movement Range, and the current construction of an Automated Record Fire Range. Camp Garfield also features TADSS, or Training Aids, Devices, Simulators and Simulations, state-of-the-art digital training equipment that allows for realistic combat training without the logistic challenges of live-fire ranges.

Formerly known as Ravenna Army Ammunition Plant (RVAAP), ammunition was produced for the U.S. military during World War II, the Korean War, and the Vietnam conflict."_

That's how I interpret it...I could be wrong. Either way, I signed for it. Maybe if actually get drawn for it, I'll find out first hand.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks Rob....Have you ever tried for the Medina hunts ? I got drawn 2 years in a row. First year in Lodi I could of dropped a nice 8 pointer but doe only. Second year I took Worminator and I believe he saw some deer at the other spot....Rich..... Sorry to take post over. lol


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

FlyFishRich..........We've probably met...I've been on several of the Medina hunts. Last year I took a doe in the White zone and my son passed on a questionable shot at a doe at first light. I could have shot another one while waiting for the park guys to escort into the Red zone to get my doe, but I didn't have another tag. I saw a monster 8 pointer mid-morning on the tracks crossing into the Blue zone.



bad luck said:


> Does anybody have information/details on the 2019/2020 controlled hunt and how to apply for the drawing?
> 
> I couldn't find ANYTHING on this at the ODNR website; makes me wonder if their still doing it or if they have the herd down to levels they were looking to achieve.
> 
> thanks


All of the ODNR online draws closed on 7/31, buy I don't think the for Salt Fork hunt was on the list in the past. I don't remember how or where to get into that drawing. I never had much interest in that one due to the long drive it would be for me.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Saltfork deer hunt drawings are august 24th at the deerassic park . Search on the web for Saltfork deer hunt and they have a facebook page with all the info. The camp james a Garfield is the Ravenna Arsenal Hunt .I looked on my account on ODNR and says my results should be posted on august 12th . Good luck to all that applied .


----------

